# Caught a Hawk today......



## webbie (Nov 12, 2010)

He or She was just watching and waiting for something to eat...


----------



## webbie (Nov 12, 2010)

Close up with different exposure


----------



## wood spliter (Nov 12, 2010)

Great pictures.  I love those birds of prey.


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 12, 2010)

Nice pic's web. I also love them birds of pray. We have Eagles and Osprey on the lake here. Majestic creatures!


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Nov 13, 2010)

Nice  A juvenile Red tail.   hatched this spring.   I think she just ate.  Look how much her crop is sticking out in front!


----------



## webbie (Nov 13, 2010)

She must have had a good meal, since while I was watching, she raised up like this a shot a long white stream out the rear...


----------



## webbie (Nov 13, 2010)

Here she is in a larger context - sun was behind me pretty low in the sky.
Zoom makes distances seem close - the water in the back is over a mile wide.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 13, 2010)

Yeah they are real cute. Unless you have them nesting in your woods in front of the house every year. And one knocks the hat off your head in your back yard because you are too close to the nest with the young'uns in it at the edge of your yard. You start thinking shot gun for a little while.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Nov 13, 2010)

Is that the Sakonnet River?  Great shot.     I can't get over that bulging crop.  She must have had a big rabbit or something.  Hang in there baby girl!     If you can just pull through the winter on those fat AI rabbits, the odds are stacked in your favor.


----------



## JustWood (Nov 13, 2010)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Yeah they are real cute. Unless you have them nesting in your woods in front of the house every year. And one knocks the hat off your head in your back yard because you are too close to the nest with the young'uns in it at the edge of your yard. You start thinking shot gun for a little while.



Cute till they kill your chickens and end your fresh egg ahmlet 4 B-fast!


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Nov 13, 2010)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Yeah they are real cute. Unless you have them nesting in your woods in front of the house every year. And one knocks the hat off your head in your back yard because you are too close to the nest with the young'uns in it at the edge of your yard. You start thinking shot gun for a little while.



Try having your boss tell you that you have to go find the goshawk nest.   When I first found the chick I whispered "don't tell your mom."  Sometimes I still hear KAKAKAKAKAKAKAK in my nightmares.

Kind of like this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQLcUQreKZk    It's worth watching the whole video because she nails him at least five times   
Grows hair on your chest!


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Nov 13, 2010)

A-cord-ingLEE said:
			
		

> Cute till they kill your chickens and end your fresh egg ahmlet 4 B-fast!



Meh.  Unless you have slow bantams with no cover, that big buteo doesn't have the maneuverability.     I have a nesting pair of red shouldered hawks in my neighborhood.  The only constant threat to my chickens is canus domesticus.


----------



## Xena (Nov 14, 2010)

Kewl pics Craig.  Lot of those in my area.
One was focused on my shih tzu when I first
got her (4lbs). I kept her on a short leash and still
do when I see the hawks hovering above.


----------



## begreen (Nov 14, 2010)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
			
		

> A-cord-ingLEE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Out here it's procyon lotor getting the chicks. Though bald eagles are pretty hard on the local water fowl.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 14, 2010)

Nice pictures Craig. 

Reminds me of a couple days ago. I was about 25' up in a pin oak and there were 3 of them circling me! I wondered if I looked like lunch to them. lol  They did stay around for a long time too. 

Almost every year I'll have a point where I am sitting really still in the treestand and a hawk will come right at me, pulling up at the last minute. Scares you the first time or two that it happens but then it is funny. They will usually sit on a tree close to you for a while after that, probably trying to figure out what you are. I wear a face mask so that probably is what deceives them. Also, they probably don't see many folks sitting way up in a tree.


----------



## raven (Nov 14, 2010)

Great shot , they are cool. lol i dont mind Hawks takin my chickens i love to watch em work. canus domesticus on the other hand has to be careful because coltus kaboomicus is watching lol


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 15, 2010)

Great pics.


----------



## mtcates (Nov 17, 2010)

Gotta love them birds.  Here are pictures of two birds in my life.  The baby Red Shouldered Hawk fell out of the 70 foot high nest in the woods right behind my house. The parents abandoned it as obvious from my observations from a distance.  They would fly right by the baby on the ground and continued to do so for about 24 hours before I took it to a wildlife rescue.   The baby hawk was  under weight and dehydrated.


----------



## udt89 (Nov 27, 2010)

mtcates said:
			
		

> Gotta love them birds.  Here are pictures of two birds in my life.  The baby Red Shouldered Hawk fell out of the 70 foot high nest in the woods right behind my house. The parents abandoned it as obvious from my observations from a distance.  They would fly right by the baby on the ground and continued to do so for about 24 hours before I took it to a wildlife rescue.   The baby hawk was  under weight and dehydrated.



good work! 

i like the pics of the hawk zoomed out, give you a better idea how big these birds really are.


----------



## wood choper (Nov 27, 2010)

thats sweet


----------



## santacruzbluz (Nov 28, 2010)

Beautiful pictures!


----------

